# The days ahead--A view from Tradeguider--You Tube



## tech/a (22 January 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLf566DKU84

Gavin has just placed this up on You Tube.
Giving some hints on what to look for.
To identify continued weakness OR Opportunity.

The last 2 mins of the 6 min is Advertising
Its the first 4 mins thats worth viewing.

(Mods I'm NOT spamming!).


----------



## tech/a (23 January 2008)

Well even though the feds cut rates .75% 
The analysis looks like it will unfold.


----------



## Timmy (26 January 2008)

Thanks for that Tech.  I just re-watched it and say what you like about rate cuts the fact is this was a very good call.  He mentioned 1245 as the level to watch 'over the coming days' ... 1255 was the low in Europe time about 12 hours later, well before the stock exchanges had opened in the US.  Now 1255 was the limit down, it couldn't get any lower until the exchanges opened, but it didn't have to go up either ... it then traded higher prior to the US rate cuts and, well you know the rest.

He didn't really go into why he targeted 1245, but he said it in a public forum (apparently this YouTube thing is quite popular...), so hats off to him.  

In the ad he mentioned Wyckoff and then Williams.  Maybe there is something to this Wyckoff analysis after all...


----------



## theasxgorilla (26 January 2008)

Am I missing something?  I don't see 1245 anywhere on any S&P500 charts that I look at.


----------



## RichKid (26 January 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> Am I missing something?  I don't see 1245 anywhere on any S&P500 charts that I look at.




Was it an emini price level, think that's what he said at the start but the vid isn't clear enough for me to see the price levels.


----------



## Timmy (26 January 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> Am I missing something?  I don't see 1245 anywhere on any S&P500 charts that I look at.




Hi Gorilla - it was about 6.40 pm (Sydney time) on 22 January (Tuesday).  It was during the 'overnight' session of Globex, so the big S&P contract was not trading, the 1255 low occurred on the ES, the emini S&P500.


I haven't got my charts going so took a snapshot from a futuresource chart, at this link if you want to check it out.


----------



## Timmy (26 January 2008)

RichKid said:


> Was it an emini price level, think that's what he said at the start but the vid isn't clear enough for me to see the price levels.




The chart on the vid was very unclear - I couldn't make out the numbers on the scale at all, but yes, he referred in the audio to the chart as being the emini s&P.


----------



## joea (23 May 2011)

I do not have Tradeguider, but have seen no posts on the current promotion.

Anybody interested in knowing more about it should go to the site.
Supposebly a one time offer is current for 24hrs. I would advise to chase up esignal to check the cost of their data, as 2 months are free and then you have to purchase.

The release of "Trading in the Shadow of Smart Money", has initiated Gavin to promote the software with views of education modules.
4 modules of Chart Reading Masterclass is available to look at for free. This is half price for the rest. Tom Williams is present as well as a guy called Phillip.

A 100 page book can be downloaded for free, on "Sequential VSA Chart Patterns".
etc. This shows the sequences for set upts. i.e. but there are only a couple of charts.
The rest are explainations. It gives you an idea of software.

I have watched the 4 modules, and I can say it was interesting how they went about it.
For interest Phillip talks about best stock in best sector by relative strength comparison.

Gavin likes to talk a bit, but I am sure that it is helpful.
Anybody contemplating the software should have a look.
Cheerss


----------



## joea (24 May 2011)

Gavin from Tradeguider has a video on youtube.

Its worth a look, for people trading seriously.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UEjPSBS7ic

This is pretty good stuff. Trading is not easy! This sort of help is appreciated.
I accept that he is also selling a product.

Cheers


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 May 2011)

joea said:


> Gavin from Tradeguider has a video on youtube.
> Its worth a look, for people trading seriously.
> This is pretty good stuff. Trading is not easy! This sort of help is appreciated.
> I accept that he is also selling a product.



There are a couple of things that I don't understand in that video. He only wants to trade 1 contract and yet is supremely confident that there is weakness in those two bars and the price will fall, which it does. Then talking about trading 10 - 20 contracts he says there are "regulations to stop you and help you to not lose money". "Those regulations state that you when you get to a certain point in your trading account will be triggered out of the trade".

What "regulations" does he mean? Could it be that the larger the trades, the greater the target one becomes?


----------

